# Facebook errichtet Rechenzentrum am Polarkreis



## Dynamitarde (27. Oktober 2011)

Facebook errichtet sein erstes Europäisches  Datenzentrum knapp unter dem Polarkreis.
Weil so man günstiger also stromsparend gekühlt werden kann.
Das sagten die nordschwedischen Luleå Behördenvertretern mit Facebook Vertreter zusammen am heutigen Donnerstag.
Es soll nun Weltweit das dritte Zentrum für den Datenverkehr von 800 Millionen Facebook Nutzern aufgebaut werden.
Es sollen primär drei Serverhallen mit einer gesamt Fläche von zusammen 28.000 Quadratmetern errichtet werden.
Nächstes Jahr geht das erste in Betrieb, die anderen beiden werden bis spätestens 2014 fertig sein und natürlich in Betrieb gehen.
Der Facebook Vertreter Tom Furlong sagte zur Projektvorstellung wegen den klimatischen Bedingungen und weil der Strombedarf ausschließlich aus Wasserkraft abgedeckt werden kann, sei die Entscheidung für Luleå gefallen.

Und Greenpeace hat bis jetzt ja auch immer kritisiert dass die großen Rechenzentren immer in Gegenden seien, wo mit günstiger vor allem mit Kohle erzeugter Strom vorhanden sein.
Quelle: 27.10.11 - Facebook baut Rechenzentrum am Polarkreis | c't
Meine Meinung dazu ist: Sicherlich ist das auch ein Kriterium aber die schwedischen Gesetze spielen wohl auch eine große Rolle dabei diesen Standort zu wählen.


----------



## m-o-m-o (27. Oktober 2011)

Ob man in der Kälte auch die Userdaten besser konservieren kann? 

Naja, eine interessante Entscheidung ist es auf jeden Fall - aber welcher Admin möchte denn in der Frostpampa leben?


----------



## ASD_588 (27. Oktober 2011)

> aber welcher Admin möchte denn in der Frostpampa leben?



der schwede der in der nähe wonhnt?

ist aber schon interesant wie viel geld die für so etwas ausgeben.


----------



## m-o-m-o (27. Oktober 2011)

Naja, die haben Imageprobleme bzw. werden sie immer größer.

Ob es da genug gibt? Für solche riesigen Rechenzentren braucht man mehr als eine Handvoll.


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. Oktober 2011)

Und jetzt speichert Facebook daten von einem Pinguin oder nem Eisbär oder wie


----------



## m-o-m-o (27. Oktober 2011)

Nää Pinguine leben bekanntlich im Kühlregal äääh Antarktis


----------



## McClaine (27. Oktober 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/182818-apple-setzt-auf-erneuerbare-energien.html


::::::


----------



## Dynamitarde (27. Oktober 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/182818-apple-setzt-auf-erneuerbare-energien.html
> 
> 
> ::::::


 
Den Post hättest Du dir sparen können, wir sind ja alle nicht Blind.


----------



## semimasta (27. Oktober 2011)

Hoffentlich sind die Leitungen gut isoliert damit die Daten dann auch noch frisch beim Kunden ankommen 
Bez. Wartung reicht doch ein Affe der dort sitzt und per Vernwartung Anweisungen erhällt oder?

Es wird sich wohl rechnen, will gar nicht wissen wieviel die für die Kühlung zahlen & wieviel Energie das kostet...
Oder die Betreiber der Kühlsysteme wollten mehr Kohle und dachten sich die müssen ja drauf eingehen,
können ja nicht ohne Kühlung. Zuckibergi: HA, F**K YOU WE CAN 



Cya Yakup


----------



## Freakless08 (27. Oktober 2011)

Kann man dann die Kühlung sparren.
Naja. Jetzt wissen wir auch wer für die Klimaerwärmung schuld ist.


----------



## DarkMo (27. Oktober 2011)

facebook wächst, da werden immer mehr leute eingestellt und man droht doch gern als chef mit "wenn sie nochmal ******** bauen, werden sie an den polarkreis versetzt!" - zu blöd, wenn man dann dort keine filiale hat... daher muss auch fb jetzt endlich investieren. btw wird da auch der platz langsam eng - ich mein, wieviele unternehmen gibt es auf der welt? die brauchen ja alle ne arktische station, um so drohen zu können.....


----------



## KonterSchock (28. Oktober 2011)

Fratzbook (facebook) ist sowieso der letzte kak, hab mich nie angemeldet und werde es auch nie machen. sammeln von daten liegt in der heutigen digital zeit sehr um trend, die zukunft sieht bitter aus, immer mehr unternehmen werden größer viele davon berauben dein pc und deine daten die sie dann weiterverkaufen, das beste  wäre heut zu tage ein separaten Pc für inet und ein Privat PC der nicht am netz dran ist das wäre denk ich mal das sicherste was man machen kann, und so wenig daten im internet preis geben wie möglich! leider haben wir menschen die schwäche sich selbst zu preisen sprich wir müssen immer die neusten ereignisse denn leuten im netz mitteilen, wir unterschiden nicht mehr privat und gemeinschaft ,wir menschen haben es nicht mehr im griff die zukunft sieht in der digitalen welt sehr beschiessen aus! nicht alles ist schlecht aber das meiste!


----------



## Adam West (28. Oktober 2011)

Naja, es muss immerhin kein Geld und keine Energie für die Kühlung des Zentrums ausgegeben werden, die Kälte, in Form von z.B. Eiswasser, kann man sich direkt ranholen, 1 Meter vor der Tür! Von daher, gute Idee. 

Allerdings tragen Sie so zum Schmelzen der Polkappen bei und beschleunigen den Klimawandel


----------



## RubinRaptoR (28. Oktober 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Allerdings tragen Sie so zum Schmelzen der Polkappen bei und beschleunigen den Klimawandel


 
Genau das habe ich mir gestern auch gedacht als die News erschien.
Grundsätzlich eine gute - und vor Allem für Facebook sehr sparsame - Geschäftsidee. Allerdings könnte dies der Grundstein für etliche andere Großunternehmen sein, dort Serverzentren aufzustellen, z.B. Amazon. Und wann ist dann der kritische Punkt erreicht, an dem jemand sagt, "jetzt aber nicht mehr!"? Und wie gehen dann Andere Firmen damit um, "wenn die aber doch durften!"?
Insgesamt gefährliche Entwicklung...


----------



## Adam West (28. Oktober 2011)

Naja, es war fifty - fifty Spaß von mir. Auf der einen Seite ironisch gemeint, auf der anderen stimm ich dir zu. Wenn jetzt alle anfangen in den Polarregionen derartige Zentren zu errichten, könnte das wirklich massive Folgen haben.

Man sollte aber nicht vergessen, dass der Rest der Welt schon ein stinkender Smoghaufen ist, also wäre das in den Polarregionen wohl nur der Tropfen, der das Fass zum überlaufen bringt!

MfG


----------



## kingkoolkris (28. Oktober 2011)

dat kam doch schon vor ner woche im radio. also radio, das ding wo die geräusche rauskommmen...ohne bild.


----------



## Adam West (28. Oktober 2011)

1. Was genau meinst du?
2. muahaha bist du lustig


----------



## KonterSchock (28. Oktober 2011)

ich frag mich warum die das machen? die haben da nix zu suchen die sollen die natur mal in ruhr lassen es langt schon das facebook so bekannt ist , saftladen da.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Oktober 2011)

Warum stellt man die Dinger nicht nach Russland? Dort soll es ja auch kalt sein.
Weil die Leitungen bis zum Polarkreis dürfte lang sein, wobei es mit total egal ist was FB macht.


----------



## Adam West (28. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Warum stellt man die Dinger nicht nach Russland? Dort soll es ja auch kalt sein.
> Weil die Leitungen bis zum Polarkreis dürfte lang sein, wobei es mit total egal ist was FB macht.


 
Weil Russland der Erzfeind allen westlichen Lebens ist 
und zum 2. ja mir auch^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Oktober 2011)

Hm, was ist schlimmer?
Eine Firma die Strom aus Wasserkraft bezieht und durch die Lage sowieso weniger braucht, oder eine, die bei uns steht, mehr Strom wegen der Kühlung braucht und den auch noch aus fossilen Energien bezieht?
Ich glaube, dass es klimatechnisch besser ist, wenn am Polarkreis gebaut wird. 

Was ich aber nicht verstehe, ist dass ständig über Facebook hergezogen wird, anstatt sich über die Deppen lustig zu machen, die dort alles rein schreiben. 
Ich bin bei Facebook, aber die wissen über mich so ca. das, was ich jedem auf der Strasse erzählen würde und "Gefällt mir" drücke ich sowieso nur noch bei privaten Beiträgen meiner Freunde und Bekannten. 

PS: Ich will dort oben arbeiten.


----------



## ryzen1 (28. Oktober 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Weil Russland der Erzfeind allen westlichen Lebens ist
> und zum 2. ja mir auch^^



Lustig das von Adam *West* zu hörn


----------



## Adam West (28. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Hm, was ist schlimmer?
> Eine Firma die Strom aus Wasserkraft bezieht und durch die Lage sowieso weniger braucht, oder eine, die bei uns steht, mehr Strom wegen der Kühlung braucht und den auch noch aus fossilen Energien bezieht?
> Ich glaube, dass es klimatechnisch besser ist, wenn am Polarkreis gebaut wird.



Jeder, der halbwegs nachdenkt, sollte die Antwort hier nur so rausschießen 
Aber wie gesagt, wir verdrecken alle den Planeten, ob nun am Polarkreis oder in Afrika oder Europa, etc.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Was ich aber nicht verstehe, ist dass ständig über Facebook hergezogen wird, anstatt sich über die Deppen lustig zu machen, die dort alles rein schreiben.
> Ich bin bei Facebook, aber die wissen über mich so ca. das, was ich jedem auf der Strasse erzählen würde und "Gefällt mir" drücke ich sowieso nur noch bei privaten Beiträgen meiner Freunde und Bekannten.
> 
> PS: Ich will dort oben arbeiten.


 
 ja, da ist was dran. Ich bin nicht bei FB, werde es auch nie sein. Aber jedem das seine.
und ps: das "drüber herziehen" ist grad Mode, siehe apple 



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Lustig das von Adam *West* zu hörn



jahaa, als Chef von _Quahog _, ausm tiefsten Amerika, muss das so sein 
ps: watch family guy


----------



## unterseebotski (28. Oktober 2011)

Das klingt hier fast so, als ob Rechenzentren die größten Stromverbraucher sind in der Industrie.
Mich würd ja mal interessieren, was Metallverarbeiter, Kunststoffspritzereien, die Glasindustrie oder chemische Industrie an Strom verbrauchen. Und was tun die, um ihren Stromverbrauch zu reduzieren...

Und was ist, wenn FB jetzt geschätzte 500 Mitarbeiter da oben ansiedelt - die müssen ja ihre Häuser heizen, was sie in Californien nicht müssten. Erzeugen die zusammen dann trotzdem weniger CO² als ein gekühltes Rechenzentrum? Und wenn die jetzt alle mit dem Auto zur Arbeit kommen müssen, in Californien aber mit dem Fahrrad fahren könnten...


----------



## turbosnake (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube kaum das man dort mehr als Server finden wird.


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Oktober 2011)

Dafür läuft in Californien in vielen Häusern eine Klimaanlage und wenn dort alle mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit fahren würden, hätten sie nicht ständig Staus und Smog.


----------



## Adam West (28. Oktober 2011)

und man könnte mit der Abwärme der Zentren im Polarkreis die Häuser heizen. Ich denke schon, dass sich ein Standort dort lohnen würde und umweltfreundlicher wäre.


----------



## RubinRaptoR (28. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Hm, was ist schlimmer?
> Eine Firma die Strom aus Wasserkraft bezieht und durch die Lage sowieso weniger braucht, oder eine, die bei uns steht, mehr Strom wegen der Kühlung braucht und den auch noch aus fossilen Energien bezieht?
> Ich glaube, dass es klimatechnisch besser ist, wenn am Polarkreis gebaut wird.


 
Die berühmte Entscheidung zwischen Armut oder Elend? 

Natürlich ist der grundsätzliche Gedanke, dort oben aufgrund der klimatischen Bedingungen ein Rechenzentrum zu bauen, absolut nachzuvollziehen. Auf den ersten Blick wirkt es sogar wunderbar, weil offensichtlich und unbestreitbar weniger Strom verbraucht werden wird. Auch klingt der Punkt "man muss weniger fossile Brennstoffe für die Stromerzeugung verwenden" unbestreitbar ebenfalls wunderschön und absolut nachvollziehbar.
Allerdings finde ich, dass man auf lange Sicht schon Einiges bedenken muss/sollte:
Das warme Abwasser der Kühlsysteme wird dann direkt - ohne wieder abgekühlt zu werden (sonst macht die ganze Geschichte keinen Sinn) - an Ort und Stelle in den Kreislauf zurück geführt. Dass das zum Schmelzen, und damit zur Erwärmung führen wird, dürfte ebenso unbestreitbar sein. Dieser Punkt klingt bei einem Unternehmen noch nicht schlimm, aber wie bereits angemerkt: Warum sollten andere Großfirmen mit riesiegen Rechenzentren wie Google oder Amazon nicht ebenfalls nachziehen? Die wirtschaftlichen(!) Vorteile der einzelnen Firmen liegen ja auf der Hand. Und wer soll bestimmen, dass irgendwann dort nicht mehr gebaut werden darf, obwohl doch vorher schon der und der und der bauen durfte?
Wäre es nicht schöner gewesen, man hätte seine bisherigen Rechenzentren behalten und stattdessen ein Wasser-, Gezeiten-, Solar-, Whatever-Kraftwerk gebaut und damit zumindest symbolisch(!) seinen Strombedarf gesund gedeckt? 
Die klimatischen Bedingen an den Polkappen sind auf unserer Erde einmalig und nirgendwo sonst einzurichten. Gleichzeitig sind die dortigen Bedingungen absolut unverzichtbar für das Gleichgewicht unserer Erde. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sollte sich dieses System durchsetzen und viele nachziehen, das positiv für unsere Erde ist. 
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass dann der Großteil unserer Süßwasser-Reserven ins schöne salzige Meerwasser geschmolzen werden.

Das Problem, das ich mit diesem System habe, kann man sich ganz einfach selber vor Augen führen: Nimm einen abgeschlossenen Raum mit einer Lampe und lege einen Eisblock hinein. Schalte die Lampe ein und der Raum wird gaaaaanz langsam aufgrund der Abwärme der Lampe erwärmen und somit zum Schmelzen des Eises beitragen. Positioniere die Lampe neben dem Eisblock und der Eisblock wird erheblich schneller schmelzen obwohl die Raumtemperatur nicht wirklich anders als zuvor reagieren wird. Genau das wird dort ebenfalls passieren.

Vielleicht abschließend, bevor jetzt alle auf mich als Pseudo-Öko oder was auch immer einschlagen: Ich bin weiß Gott kein Ökofreak oder Naturschützer oder Klimawandel-Nostradamus. Auch ich werfe mal Papier in die Gelbe Tonne oder whatever, ich denke ihr wisst, was ich meine. Aber diese Entwicklung kann - ich betone kann - gefährlich enden, wenn mehr Unternehmen ebenfalls auf die glorreiche Idee kommen. Dadurch würde das Schmelzen der Polkappen erheblich beschleunigt und Zeit ist genau das, was wir am meisten benötigen... Denn es gibt Lösungen, aber die Kosten und brauchen somit ebenfalls Zeit.


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Oktober 2011)

Wie Adam West es schon angemerkt hat, könnte man mit der Abwärme die Häuser der Arbeiter heizen. 

Das Problem bei Wasserkraft ist, dass sie in manchen Gegenden schon so ausgebaut ist, dass nicht mehr viel zu holen ist und Solaranlagen sind nicht so effektiv. 
Global gesehen finde ich es ziemlich egal, wo man sein CO2 raus haut, da sich sowieso der ganze Planet erwärmt.


----------



## oldDirty (28. Oktober 2011)

Also wegen mir wird sicher kein neues Rechenzentrum nötig, hab den FB Crap nämlich abgeschossen.


----------



## unterseebotski (28. Oktober 2011)

xxxRaptoRxxx schrieb:


> Die berühmte Entscheidung zwischen Armut oder Elend?
> 
> Natürlich ist der grundsätzliche Gedanke, dort oben aufgrund der klimatischen Bedingungen ein Rechenzentrum zu bauen, absolut nachzuvollziehen. Auf den ersten Blick wirkt es sogar wunderbar, weil offensichtlich und unbestreitbar weniger Strom verbraucht werden wird. Auch klingt der Punkt "man muss weniger fossile Brennstoffe für die Stromerzeugung verwenden" unbestreitbar ebenfalls wunderschön und absolut nachvollziehbar.
> Allerdings finde ich, dass man auf lange Sicht schon Einiges bedenken muss/sollte:
> Das warme Abwasser der Kühlsysteme wird dann direkt - ohne wieder abgekühlt zu werden (sonst macht die ganze Geschichte keinen Sinn) - an Ort und Stelle in den Kreislauf zurück geführt. Dass das zum Schmelzen, und damit zur Erwärmung führen wird, dürfte ebenso unbestreitbar sein. ...



Verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Da oben ist es draußen meist recht kalt. FB nimmt also kaltes Wasser zum Kühlen (tatsächlich Wasser? Würde es nicht einfach reichen, in der Halle symbolisch "die Fenster zu öffnen"?), das erwärmt sich und wird warm wieder nach draußen geführt. 
Angenommen ich nutze es nicht mehr zum Heizen, was spricht dagegen, es einfach durch ein sooo laaanges Rohr zu leiten, bis es wieder so kalt wie die Umgebung ist? Da müsste ich quasi kaum Energie zum Kühlen verwenden (weils draußen ja kalt ist) und außer etwas Luft wird nichts erwärmt.
Oder meinst Du dass die Abwärme von dem Rechenzentrum am Polarkreis tatsächlich zum Terraforming reicht... ?


----------



## Dynamitarde (28. Oktober 2011)

Fakten, Fakten zu der nordschwedischen Gemeinde Luleå 
Staat:                            Schweden
Einwohner:                 46.607 (Stand 31.Dezember 2010 )
Fläche:                       29,09 kM²
Luleå liegt etwa 110 Kilometer südlich des Polarkreises am nördlichen Ende der Ostsee.  Das Klima ist kühl-gemäßigt mit kalten Wintern und milden Sommern bei einer Jahresdurchschnittstemperatur von 1,3 °C. Die Jahresniederschlagssumme beträgt 490 mm.
Quelle: Wikipedia


----------



## RubinRaptoR (28. Oktober 2011)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> Oder meinst Du dass die Abwärme von dem Rechenzentrum am Polarkreis tatsächlich zum Terraforming reicht... ?


 
Auf genau solche Kommentare hab ich nur gewartet bzw. eigentlich war mir klar, dass soetwas kommt...
Dann für dich nochmal mein Beispiel:


> Das Problem, das ich mit diesem System habe, kann man sich ganz einfach selber vor Augen führen: Nimm einen abgeschlossenen Raum mit einer Lampe und lege einen Eisblock hinein. Schalte die Lampe ein und der Raum wird gaaaaanz langsam aufgrund der Abwärme der Lampe erwärmen und somit zum Schmelzen des Eises beitragen. Positioniere die Lampe neben dem Eisblock und der Eisblock wird erheblich schneller schmelzen obwohl die Raumtemperatur nicht wirklich anders als zuvor reagieren wird. Genau das wird dort ebenfalls passieren.


Und ja, natürlich wird an der Stelle ein vermehrtes Abschmelzen stattfinden! Und selbst wenn du das warme Wasser durch "laaaanges" Rohr führen würdest, so würde die Temperatur ansteigen und das Schmelzen des Eises verschnellern. Die Wärme löst sich doch nicht in Luft auf, sondern muss sukzessive mit Kälte ausgegleichen werden - und was macht Wärme mit Eis 

Und bevor der Nächte kommt, nochmal ein Zitat von mir:


> Aber diese Entwicklung kann - ich betone kann - gefährlich enden, wenn mehr Unternehmen ebenfalls auf die glorreiche Idee kommen. Dadurch würde das Schmelzen der Polkappen erheblich beschleunigt und *Zeit* ist genau das, was wir am meisten benötigen... Denn es gibt Lösungen, aber die Kosten und brauchen somit ebenfalls *Zeit*.


 

Und bevor jetzt der Nächte kommt und sagt "die nehmen kein Wasser". Es geht letztlich um die Abwärme des gesamten Rechenzentrums, vollkommen egal durch welches Medium!


----------



## unterseebotski (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde sagen, die Wärme des Rechenzentrums fegt der eisige Nordwind weg.
Deiner Theorie nach würde ja jeder Schornstein auf der Erde wo heiße Luft rauskommt, jeder Auspuff, ja was sag ich, alles was Wärme erzeugt - *also auch Lebewesen* zur Erderwärmung beitragen. 

Ich habe mal irgendwo gehört, dass ein Mensch genausoviel Wärme wie eine 90 W Glühbirne erzeugt. In Schweden wohnen 9,3 Millionen Menschen, die alle zusammen ständig die Wärme von 9,3 Millionen 90 W Glühbirnen erzeugen (837 Millionen Watt). _Und trotzdem schneit es am Polarkreis._
Ich würde mal ganz frech sagen, dass es auf so ein popliges Rechenzentrum auch nicht ankommt. Die kalten Luftmassen da oben puffern das glatt wech...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (28. Oktober 2011)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, die Wärme des Rechenzentrums fegt der eisige Nordwind weg.
> Deiner Theorie nach würde ja jeder Schornstein auf der Erde wo heiße Luft rauskommt, jeder Auspuff, ja was sag ich, alles was Wärme erzeugt - *also auch Lebewesen* zur Erderwärmung beitragen.
> 
> Ich habe mal irgendwo gehört, dass ein Mensch genausoviel Wärme wie eine 90 W Glühbirne erzeugt. In Schweden wohnen 9,3 Millionen Menschen, die alle zusammen ständig die Wärme von 9,3 Millionen 90 W Glühbirnen erzeugen (837 Millionen Watt). _Und trotzdem schneit es am Polarkreis._
> Ich würde mal ganz frech sagen, dass es auf so ein popliges Rechenzentrum auch nicht ankommt. Die kalten Luftmassen da oben puffern das glatt wech...



Natürlich erzeugt alles eine Abwärme und auch alle haben einen einfluss auf die Erderwärmung. Die Frage ist ja nur wie stark.
Das der "eisige Wind" die warme/heße Luft einfach wegpustet glaube ich nicht, ich denke eher das die, da es ja eine konstante Abwärme ist, auch konstant die Umgebung erwärmen wird. Wie stark kann ich aber nicht abschätzen, aber ich vermute in einem messbaren Bereich.


----------



## unterseebotski (28. Oktober 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Das der "eisige Wind" die warme/heße Luft einfach wegpustet glaube ich nicht, ich denke eher das die, da es ja eine konstante Abwärme ist, auch konstant die Umgebung erwärmen wird. *Wie stark* kann ich aber nicht abschätzen...


Aber genau darum geht es ja. Wie stark?
Ich glaube noch nicht mal, dass man es im Umkreis von 2-3 Kilometern merken würde wenn da ein Stahlwerk stehen würde.

Angenommen die Luft da oben würde stillstehen, dann vielleicht. Aber die Einflüsse des Wetters, Wind und Niederschläge machen jeden Versuch zu Nichte, das Klima lokal zu erwärmen.


----------



## Dynamitarde (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube noch nicht mal, dass man es im Umkreis von 2-3 Kilometern merken würde wenn da ein Stahlwerk stehen würde.

Angenommen die Luft da oben würde stillstehen, dann vielleicht. Aber die Einflüsse des Wetters, Wind und Niederschläge machen jeden Versuch zu Nichte, das Klima lokal zu erwärmen.[/QUOTE]

Deine Meinung in diesem Post ist einfach nur purer Mist
Edit: http://www.focus.de/magazin/archiv/umwelt-schleichendes-gift-aus-dem-stahlwerk_aid_141820.html


----------



## unterseebotski (28. Oktober 2011)

Wieso? Ich sehe das nur ganz realistisch. Mal ein ganz simpler Vergleich: Was muss man nicht alles anstellen, um eine Wohnung im Winter warm zu halten? 
Heizkörper in jedem Zimmer, Isolierglas, Wärmeisolation an den Wänden - und trotzdem bleibts nicht warm, auch wenn ich im Zimmer bin, ich muss doch immer wieder nachheizen, sonst wirds wieder kalt. (Und das, obwohl nach eurer Theorie mein Umfeld ja auch wärmer werden müsste (ich heize da nun schon bestimmt den 10. Winter, aber meine Wohnung ist trotzdem im Winter immer kalt)).

Und jetzt kommt ihr und sagt, wenn FB am Polarkreis nen Rechenzentrum aufstellt, wird es da oben wärmer. 

Ok, vielleicht habt ihr recht, aber wenn, dann wirds im Umkreis von dem Rechenzentrum höchstens 10 hoch -6 Grad wärmer.

Ich sage in meinem Post weder, dass ich ein FB-Befürworter bin (bin ich nicht) noch, dass ich nicht an die Erderwärmung / Klimaveränderung glaube (tue ich). 
Aber wir reden hier von einer Größenordnung, so als wollte ich mit einem Feuerzeug die Adria messbar aufheizen. Und da sage ich einfach: ich glaube nicht, dass das gelingt.


----------



## RubinRaptoR (28. Oktober 2011)

Zu deinem Post und insbesondere deiner Meinung fällt mir nichts mehr... Vielleicht machst du dich am besten mal über Entwicklungen in geschlossenen Kreisläufen kundig. Das ist ja echt nicht mehr zum Aushalten...


----------



## Dynamitarde (28. Oktober 2011)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> Wieso? Ich sehe das nur ganz realistisch. Mal ein ganz simpler Vergleich: Was muss man nicht alles anstellen, um eine Wohnung im Winter warm zu halten?
> Heizkörper in jedem Zimmer, Isolierglas, Wärmeisolation an den Wänden - und trotzdem bleibts nicht warm, auch wenn ich im Zimmer bin, ich muss doch immer wieder nachheizen, sonst wirds wieder kalt. (Und das, obwohl nach eurer Theorie mein Umfeld ja auch wärmer werden müsste (ich heize da nun schon bestimmt den 10. Winter, aber meine Wohnung ist trotzdem im Winter immer kalt)).
> 
> Und jetzt kommt ihr und sagt, wenn FB am Polarkreis nen Rechenzentrum aufstellt, wird es da oben wärmer.
> ...





Dann Infomiere dich mal! Was schon eine Erhörung um 1 Grad in der durchschnittliche Jahres Temperatur ein Ökosystem anrichten kann.


----------



## unterseebotski (28. Oktober 2011)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Dann Infomiere dich mal! Was schon eine Erhörung um 1 Grad in der durchschnittliche Jahres Temperatur ein Ökosystem anrichten kann.



Das weiß ich doch alles! Und das bestreite ich auch nicht.

Ich kann mir eben nur nicht vorstellen, dass man mit einem Feuerzeug die Adria messbar aufheizen kann. Auch nach Jahren kann man das nicht messen, behaupte ich.


----------



## Dynamitarde (28. Oktober 2011)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> Das weiß ich doch alles! Und das bestreite ich auch nicht.
> 
> Ich kann mir eben nur nicht vorstellen, dass man mit einem Feuerzeug die Adria messbar aufheizen kann. Auch nach Jahren kann man das nicht messen, behaupte ich.


 

 Wenn Du schon vergleiche machst, dann bitte schön auch Realistische !
Du vergleichst ja drei Serverhallen mit einem Feuerzeug.


----------



## El Sativa (28. Oktober 2011)

cool, dann kann der weihnachtsmann gleich beim nachbarn schauen was wem gefällt. braucht der nicht mer diese unleserliche krakelkinderschrift zu entziffern. denn genau deswegen bekommt man vom weihnachtsmann immer nur diese bekloppten socken, weil der diese sauklaue nicht lesen kann.
also echt praktisch, das facebook und väterchen frost jetzt nebeneinander wohnen.


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. Oktober 2011)

Als ob es einen Unterschied macht, ob man im Polargebiet die Erde aufheizt oder in der Sahara


----------



## RubinRaptoR (28. Oktober 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Als ob es einen Unterschied macht, ob man im Polargebiet die Erde aufheizt oder in der Sahara


 
Ich zitiere mich mal von Seite 3: 


> Nimm einen abgeschlossenen Raum mit einer Lampe und lege einen Eisblock hinein. Schalte die Lampe ein und der Raum wird gaaaaanz langsam aufgrund der Abwärme der Lampe erwärmen und somit zum Schmelzen des Eises beitragen. Positioniere die Lampe neben dem Eisblock und der Eisblock wird erheblich schneller schmelzen obwohl die Raumtemperatur nicht wirklich anders als zuvor reagieren wird. Genau das wird dort ebenfalls passieren.


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Oktober 2011)

Sorry, aber wenn ich mir so manche heisse Quellen im Winter ansehe, wo trotzdem Schnee herum liegt, obwohl das Wasser 30-40°C hat, glaube ich kaum, dass sich durch ein Rechenzentrum merklich was ändern wird.


----------



## RubinRaptoR (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich geb´s auf... 
Auch wenn das jetzt etwas zu martialisch ist, verabschiede ich mich mit einem Zitat aus "Der Tag, an dem die Erde stillstand" aus der Diskussion:

_Wenn die Erde stirbt, sterben auch sie (Anmerkung: die Menschen). Wenn die menschliche Rasse stirbt, dann wird die Erde überleben._


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schön, aber wie erklärst du dir bitte, dass um 30-40°C heissem Wasser Schnee liegen kann?
Heiz mal bei -15°C ein Haus auf 30°C auf und stell dich 2-3m davon entfernt in's Freie, es hat dort -15°C.


----------



## RubinRaptoR (29. Oktober 2011)

Metaphorisch gesprochen, hat es keinen Sinn mit einem Bauarbeiter über hochkomplexe chemische Vorgänge zu sprechen. Von daher bin ich raus, weil es keinen Sinn hat. Ich fange jetzt nicht an, dir Effekte in geschlossenen Systemen komplett neu zu erklären. Dir ist ja nicht mal klar, dass ein erwärmtes Haus selbstverständlich dazu beiträgt, dass in seiner *unmittelbaren* Umgebung die Temepratur ansteigt. Das ganze steigt nochmal exponentiell, wenn du ein weiteres Haus daneben stellst und so weiter... Übrigens habe ich in meinen ersten Beiträgen jeweils diese eventuelle enstehende Entwicklung angeprangert und nicht dieses eine Rechenzentrum. Aber scheinbar liest man nicht mehr alte Beiträge...
Hast du dich noch nie gewundert, warum im Winter die Temperatur im Städtchen nicht so eisig ist, wie auf freiem Feld? Bei null Wind wohlgemerkt.
So als Anfang, wenn es dich wirklich interessiert, fang mal mit Schemtterlings-Effekt an. Hat nur indirekt damit zu tun, aber vielleicht weckt es so dein Interesse für Zusammenhänge.


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. Oktober 2011)

Mal davon abgesehen, dass die ganze Welt ein geschlossenes System ist und sie sich auch dann komplett erwärmt, wenn nur am Äquator geheizt wird, habe ich mein Beispiel schon mal ausprobiert. 

In der nächsten 12k Einwohner Stadt, ist es im Winter ca. 2°C wärmer, was aber auch den Grund hat, dass sich die Wärme durch die vielen Häusern staut, während man bei einem Haus bei leichtem Wind schon in geringerer Entfernung nichts mehr merkt. 
Wenn ich bei uns im Hof bin, wo durch die Bauweise vom Haus kaum Wind wehen kann, ist es natürlich wärmer, aber nur, weil sich die Luft staut. 

Du könntest mir für den Anfang aber gerne mal erklären, wieso um heisse Quellen Schnee liegen kann.
Klick


----------



## RubinRaptoR (29. Oktober 2011)

Fläche & Druck!


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. Oktober 2011)

Und das gibt es in Schweden nicht?


----------



## King_Sony (29. Oktober 2011)

Lustig wäre es ja wenn ihnen ihr Eisfundament wegschmelzt. Dann wäre 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen 

Ne, m.M.n besser iwo wo es schon kalt ist, damit wieder mehr Storm gespart wird. Gibt es denn im Umkreis überhaupt "Natur"?


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. Oktober 2011)

In Schweden gibt es fast nur Natur. 

Ich will da wieder hin.


----------



## King_Sony (29. Oktober 2011)

Die könnten das Rechenzentrum doch iwo in die Pampa/Steppe stellen, da wird es denke ich Mal auch keinen Interessieren...


----------



## m-o-m-o (29. Oktober 2011)

xxxRaptoRxxx: Verglichen mit der Größe des Nordpols ist das Rechenzentrum gar nichts. Da kann es halt auch in der Sahara stehen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. Oktober 2011)

Wäre es in der Sahara nicht stromsparender, wenn man den Strom aus Sonnenenergie bezieht und nachts die Fenster offen lässt?


----------



## Genghis99 (29. Oktober 2011)

Nö leider nicht. Man muss die Rechner oder ein Rechenzentrum auch nachts kühlen. Und da scheint auch in der Sahara keine Sonne. Also nix Photovolta oder sowas. 
Am Polarkreis ist es dagegen sogar egal, das dort das halbe Jahr kaum/keine Sonne scheint - Wasserkraft und auch Erdwärme werden dort (z.B. Island) genutzt.
Der Bedarf an Kühlung ist eben nur abhängig von der Umgebungstemperatur - und diese ist am Polarkreis je nach dem Vergleichsweise gering.
Wenn im Winter Dauerfrost die Luft langzeitig Abkühlt und Trocknet - ist der Aufwand zur Kühlung eines Rechenzentrums denkbar gering - das Ansaugen von Aussenluft reicht. Die Aufbereitung und Klimatisierung/Luftrocknung entfällt. Allenfalls muss man etwas zuheizen, damit den Technikern nicht zu kalt wird.

In Dubai (z.B.) braucht ein Rechenzentrum weit mehr Strom zur Kühlung als zum Eigentlichen Betrieb der Rechner.

Erinnert euch doch mal an die eigenen O.C. Experimente im letzten harten Winter als manche ihre Radiatoren auf dem Balkon haben platzen lassen ... lol ...


----------



## Dynamitarde (29. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Wäre es in der Sahara nicht stromsparender, wenn man den Strom aus Sonnenenergie bezieht und nachts die Fenster offen lässt?



Die brauchen das Wasser für ganz andere Sachen.


----------



## unterseebotski (30. Oktober 2011)

Eben, wir reden hier über eine Fläche von  449.600 km² und bei einem Luftvolumen - ich nehme jetzt mal 8000m, obwohl die Atmosphäre noch weiter reicht. Also 3.596.800 Kubik-Kilometer Luft bzw. 3.596.800.000.000.000 m³ - oder liege ich da falsch?
Wieviel Energie braucht man, um einen m³ Luft um 1° zu erwärmen? Diese Frage ist wohl nicht so leicht zu beantworten...


			
				http://www.fachwerk.de/wissen/energie-waermekapazitaet-80379.html schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke ich habe die Lösung:
> Die Wärmekapazität von Luft ist (+/-) ca. 1,015 (ich habe hier einen Mittelwert genommen)
> Das Gewicht von 1L Luft ist ca. 1,3g = 1m³ ca. 1,3kg
> Somit gibt die Erhöhung um 1°C ca. 1,32KJ = 0,000367 kwh


Ich nehme einfach mal das Ergenis von oben und rechne: 3.596.800.000.000.000 m³ *  0,000367 kwh/m³ = 1.320.025.600.000 kwh
So viel Energie bräuchte man, um die Luft in Schweden um 1° zu erhöhen. Ohne Berücksichtigung auf Luftaustausch, Wind und Wetter...
Also ich glaub nicht, dass das Rechenzentrum das schafft.
Und wenn man jetzt noch ungefähr das Luftvolumen des Polarkreises berechnet, wie viel mehr Kubikkilometer das eigentlich sind...
Ich sags ja, ist wie wenn man mit nem Feuerzeug die Adria erwärmen möchte.
Und so geschlossen ist unsere Atmosphäre auch nicht, was Infrarotstrahlung angeht. Da geht sehr wohl was raus ins Weltall.


----------



## John-800 (31. Oktober 2011)

Lol die Diskussion ist ja wohl mehr als für die Katz. Jedem Dürfte wohl klar sein, wenn hier die Temperatur steigt, steigt jene auch  an den Polen. Wird hier die Energie mit Kohlekraftwerken hergestellt, entsteht wohl mehr als genug Abwärme, die Leitungen zum Zentrum hin erzeugen mit Sicherheit ebenso reichlich Wärme. Die Kühlung der Zentren hier wurde auch schon geschildert... Mehr Energieverbrauch, als die Rechner Selbst. Etliche Punkte, die Zusammenhängend sich auch noch steigern.... Dadruch, daß die Kühlung extra gros Dimensioniert werden muss, fällt mehr Energie über die Leitungen zum Zentrum hin ab... Dort jedoch reicht es wohl wirklich, wenn die Hallen entsprechend Sinnvoll aufgebaut sind, die Fenster zu öffnen. Desweiteren besteht die Gefahr, daß die Wassergeneratoren ziemlich Nahe am Zentrum stehen könnten, ergo der Wegfall von Elenlangen Leitungen, jene die Umgebung zusätzlich aufheizen.
Egal wo das Zentrum steht, es tut seinen Teil zur Erwärmung, jedoch fällt dort das Kohlekraftwerk, die lange Leitung und das genausoviel Verbrauchende Kühlkraftwerk weg, was unterm Strich eine niedrigere Erwärmung ergibt. Oder man schliesst die Fenster und pumpt die Wärme in Schwedische Hütten. Die werden mit Sicherheit jährlich mehr Holz und Öl in einem Haus brauchen, als 10 Häuser hier...


----------

